# Pierce cushion frame project



## dmk441 (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm not sure on my direct plans for this cushion frame Pierce project, but can someone confirm the year? Is it 1902? Also I have a set of clad wheels, with a Pierce brake arm on the rear hub. I'm wondering how early that hub and Pierce brake arm are, compared to the frame set?


----------



## dmk441 (Jun 3, 2019)

Here's a few more pictures.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 6, 2019)

Based on the serial number it is likely a 1907 or early 08 model.  The brake hub is time correct; did they come together?


----------



## dmk441 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for the reply and for the estimate on the date of the bike. The wheels did come with the bike, but once I noticed the clads I was trying to determine if they were correct for it. Looks like the correct rear hub was probably laced up in those rims just to make it more ridable, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

dmk441 said:


> Thanks for the reply and for the estimate on the date of the bike. The wheels did come with the bike, but once I noticed the clads I was trying to determine if they were correct for it. Looks like the correct rear hub was probably laced up in those rims just to make it more ridable, but I'm not entirely sure.





Going back to the early 1900's the Pierce catalog shows that the rims are "chrome finished steel, wood lined."


----------



## dmk441 (Jun 9, 2019)

Quite interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 10, 2019)

The rims would not be chrome but nickel maybe. Chrome never came out till the 1930,s


----------



## Trimacar (Oct 15, 2019)

I realize yours is an older post, did you have good luck identifying bike?  Is it for sale if you still have it?  I'm looking for one or more Pierce bikes, Buffalo made, thanks...David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2019)

It has an early handlebars stem.
Handlebars are reversible. 
It’s after 1901.


----------

